# First Nikon D500 ISO samples posted



## ahsanford (Apr 15, 2016)

I'll start with "this is crude" -- a guy snuck a memory card into a pre-production D500 at a trade show -- but here are some higher ISO samples:

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57606637

- A


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks alright to me! D500 is shaping up as a winner.

d.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 16, 2016)

As with all things, I'll reserve my judgment until apples meet more apples.  I'll wait for the DPR High ISO slugs, or other head-to-head with known products under known shooting & processing conditions.

But yes, for what little we know, the ISO 32000 and 51200 shots look shockingly good, and that's from APS-C? However, I can't confirm his ISO levels are what he states when I download the files or dump them into an EXIF reader.

Shenanigans or legit? We shall see.

- A


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd say upload error in the initial post - in the gallery linked to later, the images for 200 and 400 are different from each other.

d.

EDIT: This is gallery I refer to - it's ordered from highest ISO to lowest, so last image in the album is ISO 50 (lowest file number).

http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/1197698998/albums/d500-iso-samples-no-sharp-no-nr#page=1


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 16, 2016)

More samples here -- different source:

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1604429

- A


----------



## d (Apr 16, 2016)

Performance seems pretty similar to that in the first link.

d.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 16, 2016)

I predict that we'll see a Nikon D510 before we see a Canon 7Diii


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 16, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I predict that we'll see a Nikon D510 before we see a Canon 7Diii



Disagree -- Nikon abandoned that segment for years:

7D announced: 1 Sep 2009
7D2 announced: 15 Sep 2014
7D3 guess: Sep 2019

D300S announced: 30 July 2009
D500 announced: 5 Jan 2016
D600 guess: ???

I'm not a betting man, but if I was, I'd peg the ??? date to be after Sep 2019. 

- A


----------



## Monchoon (Apr 16, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > I predict that we'll see a Nikon D510 before we see a Canon 7Diii
> ...



Not really a betting man, but I think Sabaki maybe meant an update based on QC.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 16, 2016)

Monchoon said:


> Not really a betting man, but I think Sabaki maybe meant an update based on QC.



Oh... Got it. Oily splotches don't look nicer at ISO 1.6 million, eh?

- A


----------

